# Building a home theatre



## stanrous (Jul 4, 2013)

I am planning to build a media room [home theatre] in ½ of my garage.

I have room for up to 15 x 9 size.

Due to the garage door tracks the ceiling would have to go from 8' to 7' at the rear or 7' for the entire room. I am leaning toward the sloping ceiling.

How will that effect the acoustics?

The 2nd question is should I use the concrete block wall on one side of the room or put up a Sheetrock [quiet rock or similar product] wall to match the wall on the other side.

How will leaving the concrete block wall uncovered effect acoustics?


----------



## Destructobrat (Jul 4, 2013)

Not an easy question to answer until you get some gear going in there. However, I don't think your sloping will cause any issues. What equipment are you looking to get? Really nice time to prewire, btw.


----------



## stanrous (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for your response.

I am planning on using existing equipment as follows:

rear speakers B&W 600 series 2
center B&W

subwoofer: Velodyne VA-1012X subwoofer
10" active / 12" passive driver set. Extension down to 28hz.
Pioneer vsx-520 receiver [5to1 surround capable]
Sony BDP-S580 Bluray player

I will be getting:

Panasonic VT60 Plasma 50" TV

Front: floor standing speakers [Don’t know what kind yet]

14 or 16 awg wiring. Is 14 overkill?

What about the concrete block wall? Do I need to put up a sheetrock wall like the other side or can I leave as is. I can always add a SR wall later if I have to.


----------



## Destructobrat (Jul 4, 2013)

16 gauge is fine for a room that size. I don't think 14 is overkill though. Before I even consider the concrete wall question, how's the echo in there? Also, how loud do you want to get in there before it starts becoming a problem outside the garage?


----------



## stanrous (Jul 4, 2013)

The room has not been built yet so I don't know about echo. The concrete wall backs up to my yard so noise is not a problem.
I am planning to soundproof the other walls And ceiling.
That brings up another question about the soundproofing. Quiet rock s/r green glue/ both?


----------



## Destructobrat (Jul 4, 2013)

stanrous said:


> The room has not been built yet so I don't know about echo. The concrete wall backs up to my yard so noise is not a problem.
> I am planning to soundproof the other walls And ceiling.
> That brings up another question about the soundproofing. Quiet rock s/r green glue/ both?


You got me on the soundproofing question, so I did a little research. Looks like green glue with double drywall and installing solid core doors might be an option for you.

Check out this post at http://www.wired.com/culture/lifestyle/news/2007/06/soundproofing. Thought it was appropiate.

EVERYONE, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CHIME IN WITH ANY IDEAS, SUGGESTIONS!!!


----------

